

The Facebook for Fetishes: How FetLife has created a kinkster's heaven - thomasyale
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/the-facebook-for-fetishes-how-fetlife-has-created-a-no-holds-barred-kinksters-heaven-2011-03-04

======
hollerith
To read and write posts, a user has to register. FetLife will not let a user
register unless he or she fills out a form asking for his or her birthday.

Although most users will just make up a false birthday, a lot of non-technical
users who do not know how far a true birthday goes to uniquely identifying
them will provide their true birthday.

Also correct me if I am wrong, but there is no significant benefit to the
user, the other users or the web site to having everyone provide a birthday
when they register.

If FetLife is so careless with the privacy of their users in this visible way,
it makes me wonder which _less visible_ ways (e.g., not patching security
holes or not hiring sysadmins willing and able to do the hard work of keeping
user data out of the hand of attackers) in which it is careless with privacy.

------
GHFigs
For those into forking and pulling:
<http://fetlife.com/fetlife/open_source_projects>

